# Another, Large Oscillator (Wobbler) Engine



## cfellows (Mar 2, 2010)

This is a wobbler I built a number of years ago and sold on Ebay. The cylinder and flywheel came from a casting kit for a Cretor's Horizontal Oscillator I had bought from Coles. In the end I didn't like the horizontal engine so I remade some parts and converted it to a vertical. I believe the bore was about 1" and don't recall the stroke. It uses an Epicyclic Gear Train on the crank end. One gear is fixed to the connecting rod and doesn't turn. It rotates around the other gear which is fixed to the crankshaft. The arm connecting the gears together rotates freely on the crankshaft. The net result is that the flywheel turns twice for each full cycle of the piston. As you can see, it's a double acting engine.







Chuck


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 2, 2010)

Now that is a nice looking engine. Great job on that one.


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a great looking engine Chuck, I am intrigued by the geared crankpin arrangement, very interesting as well as attention holding. What was it about the horizontal Cretor's that you did not like? I finished one of them and gave it to my Father for his 81st B'day. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a real beauty! I'm surprised that you sold it Chuck! 

I bet you got a good buck for it, hugh!? ;D

Never mind tho, Its none of my business. :

-MB


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 3, 2010)

Everything on that engine seems to go together, from the base on up. It's a beautiful machine.
Thank you for the pics.

Dean


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been looking at your engine picture and am wondering, that column look like it may have been the yoke from an auto trans? Guess I have worked on too many autos in my time. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 3, 2010)

You're right, it does kind of look like half a u-joint. But, it was all machined from scratch. The brass column has shallow flutes milled in it (as opposed to splines).

Chuck


----------

